# New Mercy Ship transits Suez



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Human kindness in this selfish world.

Well done to SCA. Music quite acceptable too.

Paint job in anchor housing appears to be poor for a new build. 






BW

J


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Paint it black!

Browse the www.mercheyships.org. They are looking for 'mariners'. Pay is not so good. :-(


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Paint it black!
> 
> Browse the www.mercheyships.org. They are looking for 'mariners'. Pay is not so good. :-(


##

Sorry. mercyships.org (bad typing)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I checked out the recruitment page. Basically, you pay for yourself. Maybe, when I am a rich pensioner, I will apply but I do find the whole proposal interesting. I still have to get No.2 daughter through Uni, Masters and Doctorate in Italy.

Just sign me on as 4/E, let me get dirty with the genny's!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

SJC & Makko.

We did some work on their Steveage office many years ago . I spent two days and one night there . They had a warehouse full of clothing and medical supplies - so much that they required a new mezannine floor to accommodate .

The lady in charge there gave me a full history on Mercy Ships and as she was doing so there was a slight accident in the packaging room when a female assistant cut herself on a piece of plastic type strapping. The first aider attended or she attended the first aid (in house) . He was adverse to seeing blood and duly collapsed. The injured lady put the plaster on her wound and went back to work whilst the male was refreshed and nursed back to normal. This is absolutely true!

The Africa Mercy was fitting out at some NE yard at the time and foolishly I declined my hosts offer to visit. Got the Mercy Ships baseball cap instead.

A noble outfit in my opinion.

BW
J


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll sign up as Beverage Manager. Must get the best perks for the ship!

World community should chip in and pay for the ship and the operation. We see worse waste of money on silly projects than here. I see the CEO make some $200,000 pay. Not great at all. A sky jockey gets that for sailing a BA 777.

Stephen


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mercy Ships used several decades ago the Anastasis, a very nice old ocean liner. Her public rooms and interiors looked still very much "cruise ship like" as she toured the European ports and was open for public. After the visit on board I received some sort of newsletter for a long time, probably as long as my address finally changed.


----------

